# Life on The Hollow Hill



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

This is an interesting section...I think I'll enjoy posting bits and pieces of life here on the hill.



This is a little bird photo I took the other day in my garden. I do love nature around me, and intend to get busy making feeding stations for the birds, come the winter. There's squirrels and foxes that come around too, which is fun.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 6, 2022)

Well it's just gone 9pm and I'm still suffering from the experimental soup I made earlier. I had an idea to use up the cabbage (yeah I know...the most unsexy vegetable on the planet), and threw in some frozen veggies, spinach, and chickpeas. Oh my word, I stirred this thing like nobody's business, thinking it was going to be _so_ healthy and_ full_ of vitamins and protein....I was onto a good thing....if this turned out well, I could batch cook it and _live on it! _

Salt, Pepper, spice...a blitz in the blender...

Umm...well it _tastes_ alright, but I swear to goodness, I am my own little Windfarm. The dog is on full alert and staring at me from her bed in the corner.

I am so ashamed.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 6, 2022)

Poor doggie........


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 7, 2022)

Glad to  read that  the dog is sheltering in place.

Are your  windows open  ?


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 7, 2022)

Will you show us your feeding stations and how you make them?  

We have far too many squirrels around here, destroying my tomatoes and digging through the pots.  I've tried these to stop the squirrels and none worked:  Mulch, window screen on the topsoil, shells, stones, chili powder, pepper powder, foil- I think that's all.

I find my dear geraniums and other flowers uprooted and destroyed.  In the pots are golf balls and we are nowhere near a golf course!

Regarding your soup aftermath   Peppermint is a good helper.  Tea or little pills.  Might work, or use less cabbage, lol.  It's hard work being healthy.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 7, 2022)

Gee, we haven't seen Hollow around  today ,, have we?

Hope  the soup  didn't do  him in.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Gee, we haven't seen Hollow around  today ,, have we?
> 
> Hope  the soup  didn't do  him in.


lol..Hollow is a 'She''..


----------



## win231 (Sep 8, 2022)

Hollow said:


> Well it's just gone 9pm and I'm still suffering from the experimental soup I made earlier. I had an idea to use up the cabbage (yeah I know...the most unsexy vegetable on the planet), and threw in some frozen veggies, spinach, and chickpeas. Oh my word, I stirred this thing like nobody's business, thinking it was going to be _so_ healthy and_ full_ of vitamins and protein....I was onto a good thing....if this turned out well, I could batch cook it and _live on it! _
> 
> Salt, Pepper, spice...a blitz in the blender...
> 
> ...


Well, yeah....cabbage and chickpeas - an orchestral duo.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 8, 2022)

Owlivia said:


> Will you show us your feeding stations and how you make them?
> 
> We have far too many squirrels around here, destroying my tomatoes and digging through the pots.  I've tried these to stop the squirrels and none worked:  Mulch, window screen on the topsoil, shells, stones, chili powder, pepper powder, foil- I think that's all.
> 
> ...


Yes of course I'll show them. I have some decking I hope to make good use of as well, and its a direct view from the kitchen window so hopefully I'll be able to see some action.

I have squirrels too (grey ones)...I like them _at the moment_!

I survived the soup thankfully and all cabbages are off the menu for now


----------



## Hollow (Sep 8, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> Gee, we haven't seen Hollow around  today ,, have we?
> 
> Hope  the soup  didn't do  him in.


Still here....I haven't floated off quite yet! I might have enlarged the hole in the ozone layer a bit, but I feel better for it!


----------



## jujube (Sep 8, 2022)

Hollow said:


> Still here....I haven't floated off quite yet! I might have enlarged the hole in the ozone layer a bit, but I feel better for it!


Reminds me of the old rhyme we used to chant:

Beans, beans, the musical fruit,
The more you eat, the more you toot.
The more you toot, the better you feel, 
So let's eat beans for EVERY meal!


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 8, 2022)

I try to soak any dry beans I'm going  to cook up  ham bone,,in   baking soda water.

I think the beans are supposed to soak overnight.
Don't think I've soaked them that long , but it does seem to reduce the ' toot-abley'  some.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 8, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> I try to soak any dry beans I'm going  to cook up  ham bone,,in   baking soda water.
> 
> I think the beans are supposed to soak overnight.
> Don't think I've soaked them that long , but it does seem to reduce the ' toot-abley'  some.


"Toot-abley" or "Tootability"  oh my word, I'm chuckling to myself over here!


----------



## win231 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Hollow (Sep 8, 2022)

win231 said:


>


Families who fart together, stay together! 

Actually, I'm new here....I should be cultivating a lady-like reputation, not trying to attain a fartability rating!


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 8, 2022)

As you can see from my spelling that  I must of ate too many beans, before I learned about  per-soaking them.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 8, 2022)

Sliverfox said:


> As you can see from my spelling that  I must of ate too many beans, before I learned about  per-soaking them.


I didn't notice...I put it down to an _americanism_ style of talking?!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Sep 8, 2022)

Out with the bad air, in with the good air.


----------



## Hollow (Sep 8, 2022)

Thursday 8th September

Ooh! Lookit me with my colour scheme thing goin' on!

Ok, so this has been a helluva day, I don't mind telling you. It has rained *all* day, I haven't eaten much (on purpose...see above posts) just to allow my digestive system to realign itself  I have hardly been outside apart from allowing the dog to do zoomies around the garden, peeing all the way (she's old, she gets to do things her own way!)

Queen Elizabeth died. That was a horrible shock. I'm not an ardent Royalist with flags, mugs and sitting outside Balmoral waiting for a glimpse...but I admit to shedding a tear or two when she passed. The Queen has been there through the thick and thin of this world, God bless her and she kept her vow to serve the country - even though her own family was falling apart. May she rest in peace. 

Today also marks my one and only grandchild's first birthday. This is difficult because I haven't met her yet...family estrangements have a lot to answer for. But I sent my love with a card and a present, and hopefully I will get to see her before Christmas. _Sigh_ families are so difficult to navigate aren't they....can't do right for doing wrong (as they say in the UK...its like "damned if you do, damned if you don't" kind of idea.)

So...anyway...I feel alright, despite it all. I had chocolate. And wine.  And I'll be better after a good sleep as well. I'm going to make the dog sleep on the floor...if she gets on the bed, she takes over the _entire _bed stretching out her full little self,  legs an' all like she was on a stretcher rack! For a terrier, she feels like she's 7ft long at 3 in the morning when I'm clinging onto the edge of the bed!


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 8, 2022)

Either get yourself a bigger bed.
Or buy her one of those fancy off the floor dog beds you see on Amazon.


----------

